# Unable to transfer recordings from Tivo Roamio plus to Tivo Edge



## John Fuerst (Dec 30, 2019)

I've tried setting up transfers several times on Tivo.com. It looks like everything should work with the transfer but nothing shows up on the to do list and nothing transfers....


----------



## bruce316 (Nov 2, 2003)

John Fuerst said:


> I've tried setting up transfers several times on Tivo.com. It looks like everything should work with the transfer but nothing shows up on the to do list and nothing transfers....


I transfer recordings from my Roamio to the Edge quite a bit. Almost always I have to restart both units, the Edge and Roamio, before starting the transfers or it doesn't work. Once I restart both units, and give them a couple minutes to finish starting up, then the transfer recordings at Tivo online works fine.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bruce316 said:


> I transfer recordings from my Roamio to the Edge quite a bit. Almost always I have to restart both units, the Edge and Roamio, before starting the transfers or it doesn't work. Once I restart both units, and give them a couple minutes to finish starting up, then the transfer recordings at Tivo online works fine.


Since all TiVo boxes make a service connection within 30 minutes of a restart, it might be safe to wait that 30 minutes before starting the transfers.


----------



## k9allstars (Nov 16, 2014)

As far as I can tell, TiVo Edge has zero streaming capability. My Minis can’t connect to it, and my Roamio says it is not able to transfer content to it. Since I bought it I’ve spent many hours on the phone with their support team, trying to work out one problem after another. After 10 years as a loyal TiVo customer, I’m now of the opinion that they have destroyed their product line and am seriously looking at alternatives.


----------



## Fugacity (Oct 1, 2004)

k9allstars said:


> As far as I can tell, TiVo Edge has zero streaming capability. My Minis can't connect to it, and my Roamio says it is not able to transfer content to it.


I had some initial problems with one of my mini's and I don't have another Tivo, but I can stream to my phone while outside of my house from my Edge and all my minis work, Ethernet, wireless, or MoCA. So I can attest that the Edge does stream. There is one other person on this forum that couldn't get new minis to work at all.

I believe you have to initiate transfers from online.tivo.com only, but I believe this is a function of TE4. Also Edge is TE4 only so I'm not sure anything works with it properly that is at TE3.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

k9allstars said:


> As far as I can tell, TiVo Edge has zero streaming capability. My Minis can't connect to it, and my Roamio says it is not able to transfer content to it. Since I bought it I've spent many hours on the phone with their support team, trying to work out one problem after another. After 10 years as a loyal TiVo customer, I'm now of the opinion that they have destroyed their product line and am seriously looking at alternatives.


Sounds more like an account issue with the Edge.

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HerronScott said:


> Sounds more like an account issue with the Edge.
> Scott


Perhaps another TTG set to a,i,a,i?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

k9allstars said:


> As far as I can tell, TiVo Edge has zero streaming capability. My Minis can't connect to it, and my Roamio says it is not able to transfer content to it. Since I bought it I've spent many hours on the phone with their support team, trying to work out one problem after another. After 10 years as a loyal TiVo customer, I'm now of the opinion that they have destroyed their product line and am seriously looking at alternatives.


See:
Also see: EDGE - Issues we're tracking and TiVo Alternatives?


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

HerronScott said:


> Sounds more like an account issue with the Edge.
> 
> Scott


It is (an account issue that is) for me anyway ....

Say, sorry to resurrect an old thread here. But does anyone have any suggestions I can use to help TiVO tech support better understand my problem?

While it should be blatantly obvious that in my account settings under "Device Preferences." My TiVO Edge (OTA model) is wrongly listed as "N/A" for both the "video sharing" and "enable video downloads" categories, instead of the normal check boxes which should be there for a DVR.

This is preventing both the program transfer capability to or from the Edge. Yet I can't seem to get TiVO to understand and correct this problem, as they seem totally stumped by it.

Any suggestions to help TiVO, as there's certainly nothing I can do on my end to fix a misconfigured account?

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------

